# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [Φορητό Ραδιόφωνο] Πρόβλημα με ραδιοφωνάκι

## raven

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Έχω ένα μικρό προβληματάκι με ένα ραδιοφωνάκι το οποίο μετα απο μια πτώση,ενω λειτουργούσε κανονικά με την τάση του δικτύου, δεν λειτουργούσε με μπαταρίες.Επίσης είχε σπασει η μια επαφή που ακουμπάει ο θετικός της μπαταρίας.Το κόλλησα παλι αλλά τίποτα.Τι μπορεί να φταίει.Ολα τα εξαρτήματα είναι smd.

----------


## Giannis511

Κοίτα για κανένα καλωδιάκι στις κολλήσεις με τις επαφές της μπαταρίας, στη φίσα που μπαίνει το καλώδιο του δικτύου ή πάνω στην πλακέτα. Πάντως αν θες να επέμβεις στην πλακέτα άστο για την επόμενη ζωή!

----------

